# 2014 NCVBA Bicycle / Minibike Swapmeet in Eden, NC /// Info forthcoming ///



## richtrix (Sep 18, 2014)

*2014 NCVBA Bicycle / Minibike Swapmeet in Eden, NC Sat. OCT. 25th*

It looks Like there will be no Reidsville, NC Show this year so we are planning a Oct. Swapmeet. It will be held in our usual location at Jesse Meeks Auction Building in Eden, NC. It will most likely be the last Saturday in Oct. which is the 25th. We will post a positive date and information next week.  Thanks for looking!

*The NCVBA will be having a Vintage Bicycle & Minibike Swap Meet on Saturday Oct. 25th, 2014 from 9:00am until 3:00pm. at 223 The Boulevard, Eden, NC. Please make plans to come out with your vintage Bicycles and Minibikes to buy, sell, trade, or just show your prize Bikes. This is an indoor/outdoor swap meet so it's rain or shine. Everything is free of charge! No set up or entrance fees! Any questions please call Richie at 336-552-9844*


----------



## richtrix (Sep 28, 2014)

*Swapmeet Information added*

Bump...Info added on first post...


----------



## jd56 (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll try to make it.
Hope to sell what needs selling this weekend at Trexlertown but might have a few left over to bring.

Always a great show by this NC group. I try to make  it to all their swaps.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 3, 2014)

*Eden show*

Was glad to see another swap meet here before it gets cold. Went out to my trunk to change the ball to pull a trailer and I pulled too hard on it to break it loose and now I need a operation.


----------



## richtrix (Oct 3, 2014)

Caddy, Get you a truss and put off the operation until after the swapmeet  Just picking hope to see you there!


----------



## richtrix (Oct 16, 2014)

*Swap meet next Saturday*

Just a reminder, get ready to come out and have some fun buying, selling & and trading next sat. Oct. 25th.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thought I was going to make it this fall but, looks like I cant swing it on this one,  this time.
Please post some pics of the swap when it's over.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ozzmonaut (Oct 21, 2014)

So JD and Cadillac are both out? Alright NC guys, step up to fill the space. We need this show to get bigger, not smaller. I'll be there, but I'm practically furniture at this point. Where's the new blood?


----------



## richtrix (Oct 21, 2014)

Eric,  Looks like it's going to be a good swap. I've sent out over a hundred emails to past participants. Many have replied they will be coming. That's not counting the all new folks coming from our Craig's list ads. Had one call coming from New York and just had one from Hawaii !

I think we will make this Fall Swapmeet an annual event since there is no longer a Reidsville show.

I'm shooting for the permanent dates to be the first Sat. in March for the Show/ Swap and the last Sat. in Oct. for the Swapmeet.

Richie


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey folks,
I am trying to make this work and have recruited the inlaws to help out here on Saturday, so I can make the journey.
I'll be in sales mode and have a lot of prewar bars, stems, cranks, pedals, kickstand, a bucket of flat fender braces, on and on I'd like to unload reasonably.
I am going to go through my parts cabinets and pull out some extra goodies.
Of course, there will be some complete bikes stacked in my van as well.
With gas at 2.79/gallon, I probably have to sell around 500.00 to equalize ebay/paypal fees which shouldn't be a problem and the VA Tech game is on Thursday night so no conflict there.
Awesome there is no booth or display fee which also helps.
Although no a larger show, I have picked up some cool things like a delta mouse and my Schwinn BA-107 and sold well too.
Hope to see ya'll there!
Chris


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 21, 2014)

*show*

I will be there to.


----------



## richtrix (Oct 21, 2014)

Chris & Kevin, That's great! It's looking better every day. I look forward to seeing ya'll there.


----------



## richtrix (Oct 24, 2014)

Just got word that 3 truck loads coming in from Memory lane! It's going to be fun! Have a safe trip fellas....See you in the morning.


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2014)

*Pix*

please!

Maybe next year...


----------



## richtrix (Oct 25, 2014)

Here you go....We had beautiful weather and a good turnout...Lots of parts sold and a few bikes also. It seemed like money was a little tight? Thanks a lot to everyone that came out...especially those who traveled so far!


----------



## bike (Oct 25, 2014)

*Thanks! any idea who had the simplex compact sportsman?*




????


----------



## richtrix (Oct 25, 2014)

That would be me    and it can be yours....All original with Continental Red seal ...it's a nice one


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 26, 2014)

*swap meet*

Had a really good time yesterday. Good weather and Great people. Hate to hear that about Steve K.    Kevin


----------



## jd56 (Oct 26, 2014)

cadillacbike said:


> Had a really good time yesterday. Good weather and Great people. Hate to hear that about Steve K.    Kevin



Looks like it was a good turn out. Hated missing this one this time.
Hated hearing about Chris' incident.

But what's the story about Steve K? 
[emoji54] 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 26, 2014)

Good times! I'm happy that I came home with more $$$, and at least the same # of bikes I went up with!!


----------

